# 51798 + e/m



## kerileigh (Feb 14, 2012)

if the physician does and e/m and the bladder scan on the same visit, can i code the e/m with a 25 modifer??  Has anyone had any problems with this


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

I would say it would be fine to code the E&M with a 25 and the bladder scan.


----------



## tmclaughlin (Mar 10, 2013)

*bladder scan denial*

We are currently an outpatient department of a medical center so our charges are split between facility fee and professional fee.   The insurance company has paid the facility fee but is denying the professional fees.  Should I have attached a modifier?  Is anyone else having his problem?  51798


----------

